# Need Alltrak controller.



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Why not just order it from the company. They have great service and product.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you mean the *Alltrax AXE-7245* ?
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_controllers_alltrax_7245.php


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi nogas

http://www.alltraxinc.com/Dealer_Locator.html

Do you think buy a Alltrax AXE or the new SPM?


----------

